# Technical Issues Stunt PS3 Development of FFXIV



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Technical Issues Stunt PS3 Development of FFXIV*
07/07/2010 Written by Jonathan Leack










The official release date for the Square Enix MMORPG Final Fantasy XIV was released only about a week ago. At the dismay of PlayStation 3 owners, the PC version was announced with a release date of late-September while the PS3 version was given an estimated date of March 2011. Square Enix has since commented on the disappointment of PS3 fans worldwide.
In a video interview between JeuxOnline and FFXIV Producer Hiromichi Tanaka, Tanaka explained that the PS3 version’s development has been stunted by technical issues. During the interview Tanaka said the following:*“We understand the wrath of players and developers are sorry because they did everything they could to have a simultaneous release date, but unfortunately they have encountered many technical problems on the development of the game for PS3. We strive to release the game as soon as possible.”*​When asked about the release date of the PlayStation 3 version, Tanaka replied with the following:*“If possible, we would publish the game sooner, we would like to start as soon as possible the beta on PS3.”*​While the early release for the PC version is a definite disappointment, there’s no telling if the PS3 version will contain any bonuses to augment the wait. The early head-start for PC adopters of the title will be an advantage, but a later PS3 release will breathe new life to the community. Here’s to hoping that the technical issues faced with the PS3 version of Final Fantasy XIV are dealt with sooner rather than later.

*Source: PSLS*


----------

